# I don't recognize myself at all.



## Acoustics (Jun 5, 2011)

Literally I cannot recognize who I am anymore. I look into the mirror and I think the person staring at me is a stranger. I look at old pictures on my facebook from a couple months ago and I think to myself "who is this person?" I don't know if this is because of DP, is it?


----------



## ProphetEdison (Apr 10, 2011)

Acoustics said:


> Literally I cannot recognize who I am anymore. I look into the mirror and I think the person staring at me is a stranger. I look at old pictures on my facebook from a couple months ago and I think to myself "who is this person?" I don't know if this is because of DP, is it?


lol "Because of DP" what do you think DP is? Exactly what you described IS Dp, why do you think it's called DEPERSONALISATION


----------



## chrisxyz (May 23, 2011)

Yea, I got this too, it's pretty annoying, but I try not to think about it.

It sucks straightening my hair tho :c

Peace.


----------



## Nouf (Apr 9, 2011)

yep thats it








and did u freaked out when you look at your self in the mirror


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

oh man, dp is fucked lol.

Wow brain, u really blew this one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

.


----------



## stasha (Aug 12, 2011)

actually this happens to me too but only for a few days at a time,,,


----------

